# Help Needed : Citizen Promaster Instructions



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

bought this as a beater recently but have no instructions on how to operate the functions. Does anyone have one and know how to "drive"

Tried the Citizen site but if has not reference to this movement.


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

This wouldn't be the watch would it?










Rusty


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

if it is, or it is similar then look up movement 5810 on

http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/

Cheers

Lee


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys - it's similar but without the sub-depth dial. Somebody else pointed me to the actual setting instructions for the caliber

5861 caliber


----------

